
Haskell Cast: Conal Elliott on FRP and Denotational Design - tel
http://www.haskellcast.com/episode/009-conal-elliott-on-frp-and-denotational-design/
======
tel
Conal Elliott is one of the earliest designers, implementers, and explorers of
the space of Functional Reactive Programming. To Conal, FRP as a term is often
poorly used as a term as it is precise and not so closely related to the
broader general "reactive" programming.

Here Conal describes FRP as he sees it (or Denotational Continuous-Time
Programming) both the motivations, the strong need for separation between
denotation and implementation, and why continuous time is vital for efficient
reactivity.

